# 18th Annual NSC



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The track will be an oval for this race, we will probably run the Jalopies under the lights.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Race Pictures*

NSC racers









NSC top points winners









NSC podium









NSC winners









Best Appearing Sportsman winner









Whelen Modified podium









Whelen Modified winners









Jalopy podium









Jalopy winners









The Whelen Modified race was run under the lights

The race results can be seen here: https://hococ.weebly.com/-results--standings.html


----------

